# Adobe Button "Speichern unter" mit Feldvariablen und Pfad



## Stephan2021 (18. Sep 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige für einen "Speichern unter..."-Button in einem Formular (Adobe-Pdf Pro) die Funktion, dass der Dateiname der .pdf-Datei umbenannt wird und ersetzt wird durch Formularfelder "Vorname", "Name", "Datum" und einen fixen Speicherpfad (C:/Beispiel).

Leider bietet Adobe Pro diese Funktion nicht direkt und es schein nur über ein Javascript zu gehen, den Dateinamen zu ersetzen!?

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus! 
👍

(Da ich mit sonst bisher nicht mit JavaScript beschäftigt habe und ich  perspektivisch mich auch aus zeitlichen Gründen leider nicht groß einarbeiten kann, bin ich um Eure Wissen sehr dankbar und hoffe, es gibt eine einfache und unkomplizierte Lösung ;-))


----------



## mihe7 (18. Sep 2021)

PDF + JavaScript ist ätzend (zumindest, wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat, das Zeug einfach zu testen). Daher einfach mal ein Verweis auf https://www.evermap.com/javascript.asp#Title: Save Files With Time Stamp


----------



## michael84 (22. Dez 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe ähnliches mit einem Formular vor, blicke bei Javascript aber überhaupt nicht durch..
Hat der TE das Problem lösen können?

Danke und LG


----------

